# dell 926 error code 1203



## GRACIE206 (Sep 4, 2007)

I have a dell 926 printer. I just replaced the ink cartidges in the printer and received this 1203 code. I cannot print at all. I took the cartidges out and cleaned them and still not working. I disconnected the printer and then plugged it back in , still not working. any suggestions.Thanks


----------



## arknorth (Oct 17, 2007)

Were these OEM cartridges or remanufactured?

Have you tried putting the old ones in just to see if that clears the message?

According to many posts on the Dell forums, 1203 refers to an overflowing cartridge - first check to see if these new carts are messy around their heads. Second, if they are, use a dampened napkin to clean them up. Third, if they set off the sensor inside the machine, you may have to take something like a Q-Tip, and with a flashlight, reach in and clean that wick-like device that runs back and forth over the print heads when the carts are installed.

The best option if the carts are being messy would be to swap them with new ones. If resently purchased from a store, just return them as damaged. If purchased through Dell, calling customer service will be your only option.

If these are refills/remanufactured carts, then they just might be flat out bad, or were overloaded. Lexmark/Dell carts are very sensitive to this issue.

A-N


----------



## GRACIE206 (Sep 4, 2007)

Hi, thanks for the infor. I did clean off the heads and the cartidges. I also replaced with the old cartidges and still did not work. These were Dell official cartidges, not reused. I will try returning and getting newer ones and try again. Do you think it may have anything more wrong with it than the cartidges? should I attempt to uninstall the printer and re-install? what is your opinion?.


----------



## arknorth (Oct 17, 2007)

Do NOT unistall! Uninstalling the printer won't fix the problem as its not a software issue. What I would recommend first would be to do a printer reset.

First, with the carts removed, unplug the printer from the wall, then press the power button. This will discharge all circuits in the printer. Plug the unit back in and power it up. See if the code goes away. If it does, move to the next step.

Second, try installing the old carts again. If the system sees them as old carts again, then the system did a successful reset. Remove the old carts.

Third, wet the contacts (those spots on the front) on the carts and install them WET. See if they now reconnect.

A-N


----------



## GRACIE206 (Sep 4, 2007)

Hi, thanks for your help with this problem with the 1203. I have tried to do the things you suggested with little forward movement. The unplugging of the printer and then pushing the power button did work for about 5 minutes. It then did a printer alignment and appeared to be fine. It printed off a printer alignment page and appered ok. The moment we went to print the printer changed to the code 1203 again on the display on the printer. I tried wetting the contacts too, no go. I replaced the printer with the old cartidges too, no go...

any ideas, I'm running low on time and patience with this printer...
thanks for any more help, Marie


----------



## arknorth (Oct 17, 2007)

Well, as you noted, it began to work for a moment, then failed again - that's still a cartridge error.

When you had them out, did you look into the carriage where they seat to make sure that the contacts that they link to are clean as well? It is important that they be cleaned as well.

The trick is to get them wet (preferably with Fantastik or 409 - NOT WINDEX - you need a grease cutter) and LEAVE THEM WET when you reinstall the carts.

Lexmark carts are notorious for being sensitive towards these sort of things (yes, Lexmark - that's what your Dell is, though with Dell specific carts in it).

A-N


----------



## GRACIE206 (Sep 4, 2007)

Hi, I cleaned the cartiges and the printer connection with 409, removed some ink, but still not working, same error 1203. giving up, thanks, for all your help. Marie


----------

